# Removable casting deck



## samo13 (Jan 19, 2013)

I’m looking to build a removable rear casting deck in my Lowe for an upcoming trip to Canada. Has anyone built one in the past? I’m trying to figure out what to use for the fame of it. Metal studs? 2x2? Any input is appreciated thank you! 

-Sam


----------



## flyman01 (Jan 23, 2013)

samo13 said:


> I’m looking to build a removable rear casting deck in my Lowe for an upcoming trip to Canada. Has anyone built one in the past? I’m trying to figure out what to use for the fame of it. Metal studs? 2x2? Any input is appreciated thank you!
> 
> -Sam


There was one in the 1542 when I bought it, was made from 2 x 4's and 3/4" plywood and carpeted. I removed and tossed in the dumpster. It was warped and to darn heavy so I made a new casting deck (non-removable) out of aluminum and PVC board. Much lighter and totally water proof. Here is a photo of the old one and the new one.


----------



## flyman01 (Jan 23, 2013)

Sorry, you said rear deck. My rear deck is made from the same material and can be removed easily.


----------



## samo13 (Jan 19, 2013)

flyman01 said:


> There was one in the 1542 when I bought it, was made from 2 x 4's and 3/4" plywood and carpeted. I removed and tossed in the dumpster. It was warped and to darn heavy so I made a new casting deck (non-removable) out of aluminum and PVC board. Much lighter and totally water proof. Here is a photo of the old one and the new one.
> View attachment 340063
> 
> View attachment 340065
> ...


Yeah wanting to stay away from something very heavy, never thought about aluminum.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Just put a pvc floor in my boat. Cheaper than aluminum and will never rot like wood


----------



## samo13 (Jan 19, 2013)

I stumbled upon an aluminum cart that work was throwing away. With some modifications it should work perfectly for my frame!


----------



## flyman01 (Jan 23, 2013)

samo13 said:


> View attachment 340261
> View attachment 340263
> I stumbled upon an aluminum cart that work was throwing away. With some modifications it should work perfectly for my frame!


Yes, that could work out nicely.


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

I built this one. Its easy to put in and take out.


----------



## samo13 (Jan 19, 2013)

just roughing everything in, still undecided on carpet or a seadek like material


----------

